# Merry Christmas Everybody!



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas from the Hassey Household!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I got a couple goat related gifts this year! I think people are noticing how much I'm enjoying the hikes.

A pocket saddle pad for my old saddle, and after the white elephant party, I bought this from a nephew (he asked 10 dollars. I offered 5. Someone whispered to him to say seven. He panicked and said six. SOLD!)










How cool is that? Seems this artist draws other goat characters too, heheh.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72094147/af ... tion-print

http://www.etsy.com/listing/29675657/po ... ed-edition


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh that is awesome!

I LOVE this one you linked to... I'm going to put the actual image here.










I think I know what I'm getting Phil for his birthday now.


----------

